
Fixing Obfuscated Emails in Gmail with Dotjs - jazzychad
http://blog.jazzychad.net/2012/05/25/gmail-dotjs-obfuscated-emails.html
======
thecoffman
I feel like I should point out that if a script to recognize and fix those
common patterns is that simple to create - its just as simple for a
spammer/scraper to create. This implies its probably not worth obfuscating
your email in the first place....

~~~
chetan51
Agreed. It's better to use something like reCAPTCHA Mailhide
(<http://www.google.com/recaptcha/mailhide/>) to protect your email address.

------
there
You're kidding yourself if you think obfuscation is saving you from any spam
at this point, and it's just making it harder for legitimate people to contact
you. Use a real spam filter and you won't have to bother with fake addresses
and obfuscation.

I've been using the same e-mail address since 1999, posting to public mailing
lists, signing up for new websites, showing it as a real mailto: link
everywhere on my website, and I only get 1 or 2 pieces of spam per day that
make it past my spam filter (Postini).

------
vm
Seems like a nice fix for many cases, though it would parse emails like
matt@xyz.com into m.t@xyz.com

Separately, it seems like putting your email into an image is the obfuscate it
against spam scrapers who can use tactics like this

~~~
jazzychad
no, it looks for other separators around 'at', so it would only replace ' at '
or '_at_' or '[at]' for example. so matt@xyz.com would be safe.

